# HPA's gear set for 02M trans



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

I was wondering, when you change the front ring and pinion ratio on the vws synchro or 4mothin setup, does it affect the rear at all?
Parts in question are the 02M ring and pinions from HPA, and i know that all they are selling is the euro ring and pinions from 02Ms. But how does it not effect the rear diff ratio?
http://hpamotorsports.com/prod...s.htm


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

because that doesnt not effect the ratio of the transfer case and rear.
That ring gear is pre transfer case if that makes any sense.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_because that doesnt not effect the ratio of the transfer case and rear.
That ring gear is pre transfer case if that makes any sense.

right, it affects the output of the front gearbox, which drives the TC and then the rear


----------



## EddyH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (jackyltardvaark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackyltardvaark* »_I was wondering, when you change the front ring and pinion ratio on the vws synchro or 4mothin setup, does it affect the rear at all?
Parts in question are the 02M ring and pinions from HPA, and i know that all they are selling is the euro ring and pinions from 02Ms. But how does it not effect the rear diff ratio?
http://hpamotorsports.com/prod...s.htm

What do you mean by 'Euro ring and pinions'? I'm in the UK and we have the same standard ratios as quoted on the HPA site. Are you saying the longer ratio kit is from a car available in europe? If that's the case do you know which one as importing one of these kits from HPA is very expensive.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (EddyH)*

60T ring
20T FD1
16T FD2


----------



## EddyH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_60T ring
20T FD1
16T FD2


Are they from a particular car or do you know the part no's?
Thanks.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_60T ring 
20T FD1 02M311208D
16T FD2 02M311205D


I only see a 62T ring gear available


----------



## EddyH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (brilliantyellowg60)*

I just counted the teeth on the ring in the photo on the HPA site and it has 62.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (EddyH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EddyH* »_I just counted the teeth on the ring in the photo on the HPA site and it has 62.

62T Ring gear shows up as 02M409155F


----------



## EddyH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (brilliantyellowg60)*

Thanks, I've emailed my part guy for prices.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (brilliantyellowg60)*

FYI impex shows pricing of 
02M409155F $273
02M311208D $445
02M311205D $338
$1050, much better than $2K


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (brilliantyellowg60)*

I'll check my notes. I have installed one of these HPA gearsets and recall those tooth counts.


----------



## EddyH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_FYI impex shows pricing of 
02M409155F $273
02M311208D $445
02M311205D $338
$1050, much better than $2K









UK prices are very similar, glad I found this thread and asked the question.








UK prices:
02M409155F £147.31 ~ $300
02M311208D £173.40 ~ $355
02M311205D £124.25 ~ $255


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_FYI impex shows pricing of 
02M409155F $273
02M311208D $445
02M311205D $338
$1050, much better than $2K









You should see the difference in the 'black' rod bearings that they sell, versus what they sell for when you have the proper part number and buy them from a dealer.


----------



## rallye_will (Jul 19, 2007)

How easy is this little lot to fit?


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
You should see the difference in the 'black' rod bearings that they sell, versus what they sell for when you have the proper part number and buy them from a dealer.










Are they the bearings from the RS4?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_
Are they the bearings from the RS4?

nope.








VAG turbo motor though.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
You should see the difference in the 'black' rod bearings that they sell, versus what they sell for when you have the proper part number and buy them from a dealer.










so should i assume you know the part number then?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_FYI impex shows pricing of 
02M409155F $273
02M311208D $445
02M311205D $338
$1050, much better than $2K









these are the prices my friend in europe looked up for me, just couldnt find 02M409155F
02M311208D 190.50e = $263usd
02M311205D 136.50e = $188usd


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
so should i assume you know the part number then?









let's just say i have something in the works that would allow me to sell them for substantially cheaper than the silly price that they're currently being sold for.


----------



## EddyH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (TBT-Syncro)*

One of my parts suppliers has come back to me and said:
02M 409 155 F is obsolete and is replaced by either;
02M 409 111B or 02M 409 111L
Can anybody shed any light on this comment?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (EddyH)*

check out 1stvwparts.com they have it for even cheaper
02M409155F *say this is invalid*
02M311208D *$342*
02M311205D *$260*
Just searched on ETKA and found the part number 02M 409 111 B that is the 62 teeth diff ring gear
and for the complete 62 teeth DIFF assemble the part number is 02M 409 021 AA
_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 12:59 PM 8-8-2007_


_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 1:06 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (EddyH)*

what car are these off. I'll check etka... Is it the TDi in europe


----------



## EddyH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Just searched on ETKA and found the part number 02M 409 111 B that is the 62 teeth diff ring gear
and for the complete 62 teeth DIFF assemble the part number is 02M 409 021 AA
_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 12:59 PM 8-8-2007_

_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 1:06 PM 8-8-2007_

That includes the diff assembly, part no. for ring only is 02M 409 155 F which is as already given, it seems some suppliers can't get the ring only.
Also 02M 311 208D comes up as 19 teeth not 20 as mentioned earlier in the thread.


_Modified by EddyH at 6:22 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## EddyH (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (EddyH)*

I've been doing a bit more searching on this and this suggests the standard setup is:
72T ring
17T FD1 (gears 1-4) giving a final drive of 4.235
22T FD2 (gears 5&6) giving a final drive of 3.273
The part no's given in this thread give the following setup:
62T ring
16T FD1 (gears 1-4) giving a final drive of 3.875
19T FD2 (gears 5&6) giving a final drive of 3.263
The change in final drive for gears 1-4 looks about right but doesn't look right for gears 5&6. Can anyone help? If anyone has better photo's of the HPA kit or can confirm the number of teeth on each part it would be really appreciated.
I think the 62T ring is correct as that matches the HPA photo. However I think that FD2 should be 22T same as stock and for FD1 18T seems the closest match to the figures HPA quote however I think 17T would be adequate. I hope to get hold of at least the 62T ring to see if it will fit with the stock pinions (hopefully my tuner has a spare 02M to save stripping my car down at this stage, however I realise that even if I stick with the stock pinions I will need new ones to ensure they 'wear-in' correctly.


_Modified by EddyH at 12:51 AM 8-9-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (EddyH)*

on my audi TT 6 speed Q tranny DQB
Stock is
63T - ring
15T FD1
19T FD2
So would there be any point for me to go this route


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

It's ring and pinions from a DRW gearbox in Europe. It's a 1.9L TDI setup


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_check out 1stvwparts.com they have it for even cheaper
02M409155F *say this is invalid*
02M311208D *$342*
02M311205D *$260*
Just searched on ETKA and found the part number 02M 409 111 B that is the 62 teeth diff ring gear
and for the complete 62 teeth DIFF assemble the part number is 02M 409 021 AA


Is anyone going to give this a shot and see how it works out??


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

I was considering it until I was quoted about $800 through work







I'll pass thanks.


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

well i was planning on doing it along with a diff upgrade so who knows. I jsut want to know for sure that these part numbers will work. I am not to keen on blowing over 1k fir some paper weights


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

i am very very interested in this, as i would love to lengthen the gears








can anyone confrim the part numbers that are required?


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

x2 anyone??


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

anyone else want to shed some light on this?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_on my audi TT 6 speed Q tranny DQB
Stock is
63T - ring
15T FD1
19T FD2
So would there be any point for me to go this route


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Anyone pin this one down (part numbers) ? Anyone actually install ?


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_check out 1stvwparts.com they have it for even cheaper
02M409155F *say this is invalid*
02M311208D *$342*
02M311205D *$260*
Just searched on ETKA and found the part number 02M 409 111 B that is the 62 teeth diff ring gear
and for the complete 62 teeth DIFF assemble the part number is 02M 409 021 AA

Part isn't invalid, it just says no parts found, which means they simply can't source it.
Impex can source the ring gear for $273, so if you order that from them, and the two shafts from 1stVW, you can get all 3 for $876, plus shipping. Then just throw in an 02M bolt kit. Should be $1k or less for everything.


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (Mike Solo)*

this is awesome, now I just need to work up the courage to actually do this myself.. the one and only thing I haven't done is trans work, but the bently has very detailed instructions...


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (jackyltardvaark)*

Very cool information, hope you guys are able to figure it out...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (Mike Solo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_
Part isn't invalid, it just says no parts found, which means they simply can't source it.
Impex can source the ring gear for $273, so if you order that from them, and the two shafts from 1stVW, you can get all 3 for $876, plus shipping. Then just throw in an 02M bolt kit. Should be $1k or less for everything.


Would it be worth it to do on my Quattro TT trans 6 speed. I posted how many each thing has. Can someone calculate me the difference


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (DUB2583)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB2583* »_
Is anyone going to give this a shot and see how it works out??

I ordered the gear by itself, I'll make sure what arrives is the correct 62T gear ring. If I get that far successfully, I'll pick up the shafts right after and go from there. If all goes well, total cost will be under $1K.


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

im glad someone has the balls and $$$ to give this a shot. I would suggest getting them cryotreated too. would cost too much more http://www.diversifiedcryogeni....html


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (Mike Solo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_
I ordered the gear by itself, I'll make sure what arrives is the correct 62T gear ring. If I get that far successfully, I'll pick up the shafts right after and go from there. If all goes well, total cost will be under $1K.
looking forward to this lol... If all goes well i'll do the same and install it myself.


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_looking forward to this lol... If all goes well i'll do the same and install it myself.

x2 we're counting on you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

so lemme get this right. The listed part numbers are the same as what HPA offers? obviously cheaper too


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_so lemme get this right. The listed part numbers are the same as what HPA offers? obviously cheaper too

yes but they include the diff bolt kit.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

so if i was using a peloquin with a bolt kit anyways that shouldnt matter in my case?


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (Mike Solo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_
I ordered the gear by itself, I'll make sure what arrives is the correct 62T gear ring. If I get that far successfully, I'll pick up the shafts right after and go from there. If all goes well, total cost will be under $1K.

any updates??


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

?


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: HPA's gear set for 02M trans (DUB2583)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB2583* »_
any updates??

The ring gear part number is correct, but Impex's supply of them has been exhausted. I contacted several dealers, but to no avail.
This part was discontinued as a separate part by VAG. Here's the note from ETKA:
"02M 409 155 F - Output Gear.
*DROPPED* on 2002-09-01, this part has no direct replacement. One or more parts may be used as a solution. Notice the remarks & model columns."
Parts listed as possible solutions are:
02M 409 111 B - Differential housing with output gear - ALLRAD
02M 409 111 L - Differential housing with output gear - FRONT
Neither are ridiculously expensive, but they are both more expensive than the ring gear itself. However, you could have to machine the gear from the housing, if I'm not mistaken.
The drive shaft part numbers are accurate, as far as I can tell. Either way, you should still be able to perform this mod for around $1200 to $1300, it's just a slight bit more difficult now. If you can source the ring gear alone, then it's a very inexpensive mod, less then half of what HPA charges.
P.S. A peloquin bolt kit for O2M transmissions can be had from AP tuning for $60, so anyone thinking that the inclusion of the bolts makes up for the $2000+ price tag is sorely mistaken.


_Modified by Mike Solo at 10:40 AM 9-19-2007_


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

im still not getting a warm fuzzy about this


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (DUB2583)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB2583* »_im still not getting a warm fuzzy about this

Well hopefully we'll have an answer to this predicament shortly.
TMTuning can source the differential housings with the ring gear for $359, considerably less than Impex's price of $600+.
So, given that price, plus the bolt kit, we're looking at around $1100 shipped, and then you have to deal with separating the ring gear & installation.
I still think we can get this down well below what HPA and Streetwerke are asking though.


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*

I agree, but a drill press will be necessary to separate the two. Nothing a machine shop can't to for $50 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

watch out for the customs bill that will come along with orders from TMTuning


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (DUB2583)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB2583* »_watch out for the customs bill that will come along with orders from TMTuning

I ordered my European R32 bumpers from them, customs was not expensive at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*

Just wondering if anyone has done this yet? Are there any concerns about the cut of the gears? When doing r and p swaps on the 5-speeds unless you use a matching gearset usually you will get gear noise, because the gears weren't from the same trans the cut is slightly off producing the noise. I'm just wondering if things have changed with the 02m. Hopefully though because getting three gears to mesh with different cuts = not a happy situation. I have had friends' get trans stuff done under warranty by the dealer and had certain gears (the ones that were replaced) be noticeably noisy. Getting all these gears from different suppliers...


_Modified by Dubmekanik at 2:10 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

updates??


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

????


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Anyone pursuing this?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

We're working on a dogbox at this point.....


----------



## BigBoostedBunny (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: (Arizman3)*

I ordered my crown/pinions through VW, cost around $1300 CAD.


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

just called my local dealer and i can get these parts in the uk







so will probably be ordering them up


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well i just checked with my parts department.
I got
02M409111L (62 teeth differential case with output gear)
02M311205D (16 teeth output shaft 1-4 gear)
02M311208D (20 teeth output shaft 5/6 gear)
02M498088 (1 set of mounting parts for output gear differntial housing)


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

Looks like the gear itself is still available in Europe, so you don't have to get the entire diff case. That saves quite a bit of money right there.
Do we need the mounting parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*

Btw PELOQUIN got dirt cheap uber strong diff bolts also for the swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And this conversion is down to 474$ in sweden and VAGCAT.com display 655$
DRW Box
Drivaxel 1-4 02M 311 205 C
Drivaxel 5-6 02M 311 208 C
Kronhjul 02M 409 155 E


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:57 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

So no one has done this yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_So no one has done this yet?

A bunch 
But with good swedish price of 470$


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

anyone in the us? pulled it off yet


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUB2583)*

I have a ero DQV box from an R32. I am looking at several ratios to include a EHH or FPE gears from a SHARAN and a EFF gears from a BORA. The problem for the SHARAN gears is that the part numbers are way different. Can someone tell me if these part numbers are for a 02M gearbox?
02N311205 1-4 output shaft, there are 4 suffixes A, B, C, G
02N311208 5-6 output shaft, there are 4 suffixes A, B, C, G
02N409021 diff gear with 7 suffixes, A, B, J, K, L, M, N


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

Not to poop on anyones parade... but the 62T ring gear represented on the HPA picture is not what comes with the kit.


----------



## BigBoostedBunny (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: (Skela)*

You're right. It actually has 68T


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (BigBoostedBunny)*

Not the one sitting in my transmission....


----------



## BigBoostedBunny (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: (Skela)*

The one sitting in my transmission does


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (BigBoostedBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBoostedBunny* »_The one sitting in my transmission does









We are talking O2M here right?
Assuming you bought from HPA, then I guess that means there are two different setups floating around out there.








I have the lengthened gear set that matches the rpm/mph graph, not the picture displayed on the web site. 
Knowing what my gearing is, I find it hard to believe that your gearing is the same.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Skela)*

Brett.. james didnt buy from HPA.


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

you bastages with your cool lengthened gear sets


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (DUB2583)*

Hmmm interested in this. Gonna have a 450+whp GLI this year and wouldn't mind some longer gears to get wheelspin back down.








So is there officially parts we can buy to swap right in or do we still need to do machining work?


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

no idea.... those that know. dont tell.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (DUB2583)*

Do we have a consensus on what parts to buy? I have a tt225 with too much power that is going to need longer gears...


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

so has anyone figured this all out yet?


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mastiff)*

Yup I just did it. DRW output shafts on GQV gears AWESOME! first gear gets to 45 MPH and 6th gear cruises at 60MPH at 2000 RPM, 70 MPH at 2400 and 90MPH at 3000RPM


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Yup I just did it. DRW output shafts on GQV gears AWESOME! first gear gets to 45 MPH and 6th gear cruises at 60MPH at 2000 RPM, 70 MPH at 2400 and 90MPH at 3000RPM


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You really need to post next track date vs your old setup .
bump revlimiter to 8000rpm and do the quartermile 3step like i did with the old 02J and 26" tires.
135mph+


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You really need to post next track date vs your old setup .
bump revlimiter to 8000rpm and do the quartermile 3step like i did with the old 02J and 26" tires.
135mph+









I won't see any track time until August or September. I'm moving back to U.S and buying a house, etc....
Here are my ESTIMATED calculations before I bought all the parts. These estimates came out to be exaclty how the gearbox performs based on initial drive.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
These estimates came out to be exaclty how the gearbox performs based on initial drive.


So you took it up to 214 mph in 6th


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (climbingcue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *climbingcue* »_
So you took it up to 214 mph in 6th
















So most of your 6400 posts are worthless like this?











































No I didn't take it to 214, only 160 on the autobahn


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

so what parts do we need and from where?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (DUB2583)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
where do you source the parts?


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
where do you source the parts?

The dealer, at least the european ones


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
The dealer, at least the european ones

i need part numbers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

search for "DRW" and youll find em


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
i need part numbers


I need you to stop harrassing me. I found ALL the answers and ALL part nunbers on-line. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

^ ok then why dont you post up the part numbers ?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_^ ok then why dont you post up the part numbers ?

sure thing 
1) O2M 409 111A.
2) O2M 311 205C
3) O2M 311 208C
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 11:15 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*








thank you


----------



## retired (Mar 12, 2007)

does anyone have the gear set put into a stock car(r32)?I thought I remember HPA saying the gear set works better in a modded(more HP)car!


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98 NEARLY 6 MONTHS AGO* »_








Vortexers have said that the HPA gears are just OE gears from other O2M gearboxes. I just bought the DRW output shafts and diff with ring gear from the VW dealer. The 3 parts were 700 Euro. 
You'll have to compute your existing gears with the desired final drive to figure out the differences. For example:
I started with a GQV gearbox. With a 24.5" diameter wheel, factory GQV gearbox - 6th gear @ 60MPH = 2450RPM. DRW final drive ratios with the same GQV gears - 6th gear @ 60MPH = 1950RPM


Be advised you have 10 min to see the image before the link is lost LOL


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

what was the image....


_Modified by Mastiff at 4:30 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_what was the image....

_Modified by Mastiff at 4:30 PM 9-2-2008_

i have a copy of it at home i think im pretty sure i saved it 
it was a list of part numbers for different trannys and the parts in it.
if i find it i will post it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

Oh cool yes please post that up if and when you find it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought was a clip of something like a “high speed run on a closed course” by the 10 min time limit …











_Modified by Mastiff at 8:41 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Mastiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mastiff* »_Oh cool yes please post that up if and when you find it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought was a clip of something like a “high speed run on a closed course” by the 10 min time limit …








_Modified by Mastiff at 8:41 PM 9-2-2008_

here you go


----------



## Mastiff (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## q225 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_










So a simple final drive from the TDI Bora is about $490.00 What else is needed to fit it in a TT 225 o2m?


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

143mph in 6th only at 4500 rpms, im sure i could do about 180 to 190 redlining!!


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Murphyman20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murphyman20thGTI* »_143mph in 6th only at 4500 rpms, im sure i could do about 180 to 190 redlining!!









i think it will equal to 202 something like that i know the gears hpa sells goes around that mph


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Murphyman20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murphyman20thGTI* »_143mph in 6th only at 4500 rpms, im sure i could do about 180 to 190 redlining!!









Make plans to nearly triple that HP to hit 190. The aerodynamic wall hits hard at 160


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_
Make plans to nearly triple that HP to hit 190. The aerodynamic wall hits hard at 160

so true


----------



## retired (Mar 12, 2007)

What about a group buy on the gear set?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (retired)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retired* »_What about a group buy on the gear set?

u can get em much cheaper in europe if you know someone over there


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a DRW kit to sell, ready to ship. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4219692


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

hmmm might need to consider this before my clutch blows up


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Any of you guys having problems with the shifting forks or the selector hub? 


http://www.dmmotorsport.com/wb/pages/english/home.php 

http://uspmotorsports.com/transmission_rebuild.php


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank god there are threads like this, I'm so happy to know the actual info needed to get nice, longer gears for my 225 (even on the stock k04 1st is damn-near useless)


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

Just checked TMTuning for these parts:

- 02M 311 205 C US$ 280.00

- 02M 311 208 C US$ 399.00

- 02M 409 155 E (changes to 02M 409 111 A ) US$ 519.00 

Can anyone comment on the last part # there and what the new part # is? 

Prices seem to have gone up...


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Here's all the 02M's needs:

http://www.sqsracing.com/files/fs_files/productdetails/200/manual-02m-q_55.pdf


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

Thanks hiatussk8rs for posting the part no.'s! :thumbup:

1) O2M 409 111A.
2) O2M 311 205C

3) O2M 311 208C


----------

